# A comp at UVa or Virginia Tech?



## Ickathu (Nov 22, 2011)

I have only been to one competition, and in no way have the funds or resources to set up a comp. I was wondering though, if someone could set up a competition at UVA or VA tech? If it isn't too much of a hassle, maybe we could do something like Harvard and MIT, how they have a comp in the spring and in the fall of each year. I'm sure other comps do that, but those are the only that I have seen.
Anyway, if there is a competition at UVA or Tech, I would definitely come. W&M would probably work as well. I'm not really sure what other big collegs/universities are in VA, or other venues that would really work for a comp.

Thanks!


----------



## unirox13 (Nov 22, 2011)

VCU ftw!


----------



## jrb (Nov 22, 2011)

I would definitely come to any competitions in Virginia. Hopefully this works out!


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 22, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> VCU ftw!


 
That works too! Really anywhere in VA would be fine. Just my parents have to drive me, cause I don't have my license yet. As long as its doable in a day from Charlottesville, I'll definitely be able to come. I looked up VCU on google maps. Its only an hour away, so that will work. Even Tech is 2 hours away, but my parents said we could do that. Pretty much, if its in Virginia, I'll be coming!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 23, 2011)

The closest competition right now should be in January in Clarksville, Maryland. Bob and I are looking to delegate a competition in the DC area this summer, but that's still very tentative.

The problem is that there aren't any delegates between New Jersey and Georgia. Adam Zamora has run a few competitions in Virginia, but he's usually not in that area. Since I'm in Boston, it's pretty hard for me to get down to Virginia. If nobody in the area has a way of getting a good venue, then we can't really have a competition. Harvard and MIT work because there's a cube club at both; I don't know of any cubers at Virginia Tech or UVA.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> The closest competition right now should be in January in Clarksville, Maryland.


Really? It's not on the map. http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...tId=&regionId=&years=current&pattern=&map=Map



Tim Reynolds said:


> Bob and I are looking to delegate a competition in the DC area this summer, but that's still very tentative.
> 
> The problem is that there aren't any delegates between New Jersey and Georgia.


And how does one become a delegate? The problem for me is, as I am not yet 16, I have no license. No license means that my parents have to take me, and they said only day drives. (Harvard Fall 2011 only worked for me because my parents wanted to see Boston lol)
I'm sure we could work something out with UVA... I know a couple people who work at UVA. Maybe they could help me rent a place somehow... Plus, there HAS to be at least one cuber there, right? 
We do have a near us clubhouse at Lake Monticello (http://www.lmoa.org/), and they have some medium sized rooms that would work for small competitions, like 30 or 40 people tops, depending on how many tables we wanted... I'm sure there is SOMEPLACE big enough to hold 50+ people somewhere in VA.

EDIT: I just remembered!! At our library, there is one other medium sized room. We could probably fit 30 people there, including tables for the actual comp. Once again, it depends on how many tables we really need, i.e. how many cubers are cubing at one time.


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 23, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> Really? It's not on the map. http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...tId=&regionId=&years=current&pattern=&map=Map


 
It has not been announced yet.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 23, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> I just remembered!! At our library, there is one other medium sized room. We could probably fit 30 people there, including tables for the actual comp. Once again, it depends on how many tables we really need, i.e. how many cubers are cubing at one time.



30 is way too small. Especially for an East Coast competition. You have to remember that many cubers have family at competitions.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

Bryan said:


> 30 is way too small. Especially for an East Coast competition. You have to remember that many cubers have family at competitions.


 
I know... I do know someone who works at UVA. He's not a cuber, but I think he could help me out and try to get a venue at UVA for us. I'll have to ask him later, but we might be in luck for a UVA comp.
Looking at the UVA website to see if there are any large rooms, I think the UVA rotunda might work... http://www.virginia.edu/uvatours/rotunda/ It says that we need a student to sponsor an event in the Rotunda, but I am SURE we can find a student who cubes there. I've been in the rotunda multiple times before, and I think we could fit at least 75 people, including tables. That only counts the number of chairs already in the room, and there is a lot of leftover open space, so we might be able to bring in more chairs.
Hmmm... I'll keep looking for other venues and update you guys if I find anywhere else.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 23, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> http://www.virginia.edu/uvatours/rotunda/ It says that we need a student to sponsor an event in the Rotunda



No it doesn't.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

Bryan said:


> No it doesn't.


 
Ahh... Just re-read it.


> All events in the Rotunda must be sponsored by a student CIO, University department *or foundation* and meet the mission statement of the University.


Okay... So the WCA can sponsor it. Well that simplifies things.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 23, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> Ahh... Just re-read it.
> Okay... So the WCA can sponsor it. Well that simplifies things.


 :fp

I believe there's 3 options:
1) Student CIO. Which is some student organization, not an individual student.
2) University department
3) University foundation


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

Bryan said:


> :fp
> 
> I believe there's 3 options:
> 1) Student CIO. Which is some student organization, not an individual student.
> ...



I fail... So now we are back to the "We need a cube club" 
I'll ask the person I know who works at UVA. Maybe he knows of other large rooms. I don't know how big the lecture rooms are, but I'll bet he does. Ergh..:fp


----------



## Bob (Nov 27, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> And how does one become a delegate? The problem for me is, as I am not yet 16, I have no license. No license means that my parents have to take me, and they said only day drives. (Harvard Fall 2011 only worked for me because my parents wanted to see Boston lol)
> I'm sure we could work something out with UVA... I know a couple people who work at UVA. Maybe they could help me rent a place somehow... Plus, there HAS to be at least one cuber there, right?


 
Delegates are nominated by existing delegates. There is no one in that area that I would nominate as a delegate and I certainly wouldn't nominate somebody I don't know. For now, with a lack of organizers in Virginia, and no real desire for me to travel to Virginia, it's going to suck. There are some plans for a competition in VA some time next year, but everything is in the planning stages only right now.


----------

